# FS: TiVo Premiere with 2TB Drive (317+ HD Hours) and Free Lifetime Service



## Dr Strangelove (Sep 19, 2011)

http://www.ebay.com/itm/TiVo-Premie...ltDomain_0&hash=item19d07cdd33#ht_1992wt_1298

Comes with all original packaging, as well as the original Tivo hard drive


----------

